# BBJD Dida sig challenge



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Here's the deal I'm going on Vacation this week without internet access and when I come back I want something new for my sig so I'm putting out a challenge. 

An Andre Dida sig and the best one gets 20,000 points.

Any takers here's the request form

Title : DIDA

Sub Text: The Punisher

More sub text : BBJD

Colors : Black, White, and Silver

Have at it boys


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Count me in, but if I win I don't want points.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

If I win, you have to change your avy


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm changing my avy soon but I gotta send a PM to T.B. he's the guy who usually does my av. Although I'm not sure if that's against the rules or not.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

plazzman said:


> If I win, you have to change your avy


Agreed I'm sorry but I can't stand that brand. If I said why Christians would really hate me so I just won't say it lol.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I understand some people don't like it but I think it's a cool concept and since my computer is busted and I can't get to my old sigs I'm rocking this one for now.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Composure said:


>


This sig makes me not even want to try.


----------

